#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Алкоголь

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

*Здоровый разум. Вред от употребления алкоголя. Еше Лодой Ринпоче*



> К досточтимому Еше Лодою Ринпоче постоянно обращаются люди за помощью, когда у них появляются различные проблемы. В последнее время все чаще к Ринпоче обращаются по поводунесчастий и смертей, которые происходят от употребления алкоголя. В связи с этим Еше Лодой Ринпоче дал наставления в ряде районов республики о вреде и последствиях употребления алкоголя с точки зрения Буддийского Учения. Ниже приводятся краткие выдержки из наставлений досточтимого Еше Лодоя Ринпоче.
> 
> Употребление алкоголя постепенно приводит в упадок все добродетели, накопленные в этой и прошлых жизнях. Например, такие, как уважение и почитание своихмилосердных родителей, близких и родственников. Поэтому возникает великая опасность закончить бессмысленно эту добрую человеческую жизнь. От употребления алкоголя все дела решаются наполовину. Например, возникает опасность потерять работу и не найти другую или найти только плохую работу. Что происходит в семье, если в ней есть пьющий человек? Близкие невыносимо страдают, когда видят родного человека пьяным. Благосостояние семьи приходит в упадок. Постоянно на глазах у детей происходят скандалы, драки, нередко с тяжелыми последствиями. С одной стороны это травмирует детей, а с другой – они берут пример с таких родителей. В конце концов семья разрушается, человек вынужден расстаться с близкими ему людьми.
> 
> Враги радуются, когда человек, употребляя алкоголь, делает себе хуже. Этим он дарит им легкую победу над собой. В состоянии опьянения человек может легко разглашать свои и чужие тайны. Употребление алкоголя оборачивает праздники в их противоположность. После выпивки часто возникают ссоры и драки, зачастую со смертельным исходом. В результате чего возбуждается уголовное дело, а затем – суд и заключение в места отбывания наказания. От употребления алкоголя у человека теряется здоровье в этой жизни, а в последующей - он перерождается в трех низших мирах: животных, голодныхдухов, аду, или в виде слабоумного и ленивого человека. Татхагата-Победоносный говорил: "Алкоголь – это самый сильный яд".
> 
> Из всего сказанного необходимо сделать следующий вывод: нужно обязательно найти метод избавления от привязанности к алкоголю! Будьте человеком! Берегите свою благодетельную жизнь! Не давайте возможность завладеть вашим телом и душой темным силам, способным уничтожить вашу личность.



*Видео. Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин о вреде алкоголя*



*Наставления Защитника Падамба Ламы Гэгээна о вреде алкоголя*

----------

Deuter (15.10.2010), Dondhup (22.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (23.09.2010), Joy (22.09.2010), Vladiimir (22.09.2010), Алексей Е (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Дэчен Намджрол (22.09.2010), Егор С. (23.09.2010), Леонид Ш (24.09.2010), Майя П (22.09.2010), Марина В (22.09.2010), Маша_ла (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

На сто процентов со всеми доводами согласен и двумя руками за полный отказ от употребления в обычной жизни алкоголя. Жаль только, что увещевания не действуют, часто, когда человеку еще легко остановиться, и уже не действуют, когда остановиться тяжело.. Но делать, конечно, что то нужно. В первую очередь, начать с себя, естественно.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вопрос к администрации, будет ли оппонирование расцениваться как реклама алкоголя со всеми вытекающими?

----------


## Joy

Что делать, когда у буддиста есть злоупотребляющие знакомые (приятели, друзья)?
Следует ли пытаться помогать людям, которые есть в нашей жизни, не сваливая всё на "это их путь"?
Призывы, "проповеди" - методы недейственные, даже личный пример не работает.
Стоит ли пытаться помочь? Если да, то как? Какие практики могут содействовать этому?

----------

Алексей Е (22.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Вопрос к администрации, будет ли оппонирование расцениваться как реклама алкоголя со всеми вытекающими?


Конечно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Егор С. (23.09.2010), Маша_ла (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Упасаки - последователи Будды в белых одеждах избегают употребления опьяняющих напитков, кладут конец употреблению опьяняющих напитков. Они искореняют в себе привычку к употреблению опьяняющих напитков. Таким путем, упасаки принимают и соблюдают Пятый из Пяти Обетов. 
> ...


Упасака Сутра, Мадхьяма Агама №128

----------

Joy (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Что делать, когда у буддиста есть злоупотребляющие знакомые (приятели, друзья)?
> Следует ли пытаться помогать людям, которые есть в нашей жизни, не сваливая всё на "это их путь"?
> Призывы, "проповеди" - методы недейственные, даже личный пример не работает.
> Стоит ли пытаться помочь? Если да, то как? Какие практики могут содействовать этому?


Вообще все - люди взрослые. Сами должны понимать. Почему вы считаете, что должны быть им нянькой в этом вопросе? Насильно ведь никто в рот не льёт.
Обет об отказе от алкоголя самый простой по исполнению.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (23.09.2010), Joy (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.09.2010), Маша_ла (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Обет об отказе от алкоголя самый простой по исполнению.


Воистину так!

----------


## Алексей Е

Когда ничего уже не помогает, последний, наверно, метод, стоит дать человеку понять, что все уговоры, примеры и забота о нем могут прекратиться навсегда. (в этой жизни, опять же, но это из другой темы). Жестко, поэтому на "последок"..

----------

Joy (22.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> кому как... проще выполнить другие.... иногда чуть -чуть хорошего спиртного как лекарство... да в душевной компании


И вот, как раз, на это гораздо проще сказать "нет", нежели скажем полностью отказаться от лжи или убийства даже самых мелких животных типа травли тараканов или комаров.

А в душевной компании и за чашкой чая хорошо сидится. Проверено на личном опыте.

----------

Joy (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), Алексей Е (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Дэчен Намджрол (22.09.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (22.09.2010), Маша_ла (23.09.2010), Митяй (18.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А в душевной компании и за чашкой чая хорошо сидится. Проверено на личном опыте.


Бханте, а есть ли в Палийском каноне ещё какие сутты о вреде алкогля?

----------


## Майя П

Категорически не переношу пьяных, но иногда надо разобраться в причинах пьянства. В деревнях и маленьких городах мужчины часто пьют от безысходности. Часть: - обезболивают при мугбо - это тяжелое заболевание, с непонятными болями. У людей после сильных травм, ожогов... - с испорченной кровью.... и им на какое то время становится легче... 
Конечно, нам, благополучным легко рассуждать и клеймить позором...

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а есть ли в Палийском каноне ещё какие сутты о вреде алкогля?


Много где есть. Вот просто навскидку из джатаки о полных чашах:
Как-то раз в Саваттхи пьяницы, сойдясь вместе, жаловались друг другу: «Нечем нам заплатить за выпивку, как же раздобыть ее?» И один из них, известный своим бессердечием, подбодрил их: «Не тревожьтесь, друзья. Есть хорошее средство». «Какое средство?» — спросили его. Он ответил: «Когда торговец Анатхапиндика ходит на прием к правителю, он надевает богатые одежды и унизывает пальцы дорогими кольцами и перстнями. Давайте подмешаем в чашу с вином дурмана, приготовим все необходимое для пирушки, усядемся и станем поджидать Анатхапиндику. Как только он появится, мы все закричим: «Выпей с нами, великий торговец!» — заманим его к себе и напоим этим зельем до бесчувствия. Потом мы снимем с пьяного одежды, перстни и кольца и ими будем расплачиваться за выпивку». Слушатели, выразив свое одобрение, сделали все, как им советовали.
Как только показался торговец, пьяницы загородили ему дорогу и стали уговаривать: «Пойдем с нами, хозяин. У нас есть чудесное вино, выпьешь капельку и пойдешь своей дорогой». «Подобает ли человеку, который, следуя благороднейшему вероучению, вступил в Поток, пить хмельное? — подумал Анатхапиндика. — Однако, хоть это  не к моей пользе, пойду с ними и проучу пьяниц». Приняв такое решение, он пошел с ними к месту пирушки и, едва глянув на вино, понял, что мошенники подмешали в него дурманного зелья. «Ну ладно, — решил Анатхапиндика, — сейчас я навсегда прогоню их из этих мест». «Ах вы, презренные пьяницы! — закричал он. — Подмешав в чашу с вином дурманного зелья, вы собираетесь спаивать прохожих, а потом, когда они упьются до бесчувствия, обирать их? Вот зачем вы уселись тут в кружок, вроде бы для пирушки. Вот почему вы так нахваливаете свое вино. Ни один из вас, однако, не осмеливается налить его себе: не будь оно с дурманом, вы бы его и сами пили». При этих словах торговца пьяницы в страхе разбежались. Анатхапиндика же, выбранив их, направился было домой, но передумал. «Надо рассказать Татхагате о выдумке этих пьяниц», — решил он и пошел в Джетавану, где и поведал обо всем Учителю. Выслушав Анатхапиндику, Учитель заметил: «Ныне эти пьяницы хотели надуть тебя, мирянин, а прежде они точно так же пытались обмануть мудрых». И, поясняя сказанное, Учитель поведал торговцу о том, что было прежде....

----------

Bob (23.09.2010), Joy (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а есть ли в Палийском каноне ещё какие сутты о вреде алкогля?


И вот ещё Джатака о пьянстве:

Словами: «Напелись, наплясались мы...» - Учитель - он жил тогда в роще Гхоситараме, близ Косамби,- начал свой рассказ о тхере Сагате. Прожив все время дождей в Саваттхи, Всеблагой отправился бродить по стране, собирая подаяние. Паломничество привело его в городок Бхаддаватику, где все тамошние пастухи - и те, что пасли коров, и те, что пасли коз, - крестьяне и просто путники, едва завидев Учителя, почтительно его приветствовали, а затем принимались дружно уговаривать Всеблагого никогда не приближаться к тому месту на берегу реки, где росли манговые деревья. «Почтенный,- говорили они, - в той манговой роще на берегу реки, где основали свою обитель длинноволосые подвижники, проживает смертельно ядовитый и опасный змей-наг по прозвищу «Амбатйттхика» - «Обитающий в манговой купели». Этот змей способен причинить тебе, Всеблагой, любое зло! Не ходи туда!» И, хотя Всеблагого остерегали так трижды, он сделал вид, будто ничего не слыхал, спокойно направился к той роще на берегу реки, неподалеку от Бхаддаватики, и там расположился. Покуда он безмятежно отдыхал, близкий к Пробужденному тхера по имена Сагата, наделенный чудотворными, хотя и вполне доступными даже простым мирянам способностями, направился в ту самую обитель длинноволосых подвижников, принес охапку травы, бросил ее на землю около жилища царя нагов и уселся на нее, подобрав под себя ноги. Не в силах сдержать ярость, змей-наг стал выпускать клубы дыма. То же сделал и тхера. Наг начал жечь его огнем. И тхера, в свой черед, принялся палить его! Но змей своим жаром ничего не мог поделать с тхерой, а тхера своим жаром одолел нага. И, в мгновение ока обратив повелителя нагов на путь истинный, указав ему на Будду, Дхамму и сангу как на единственные прибежища и наставив царя змей в заповедях, тхера воротился к Учителю.
Пожив в Бхаддаватике столько, сколько ему требовалось, Учитель со всем своим окружением отбыл в Косамби. К тому времени известие о том, что тхера Сагата обратил нага на путь истинный, облетело всю округу. Выйдя навстречу Учителю, жители города Косамби почтительно его приветствовали, затем подошли к тхере Сагате, который следовал за Учителем, окружили его и оказали ему особые почести. «Скажи нам, почтенный, есть ли что-нибудь такое, что тебе трудно достать? - спрашивали они его.- Обязательно добудем это для тебя». Тхера промолчал, но шестеро раскольников-бхиккху ответили за него: «Достойные! Вступившие на стезю монашества принуждены обходиться без красного, как ноги попугая, вина,- а оно для них - величайшее лакомство. Не смогли бы вы достать для тхеры хорошего красного вина?» «Охотно»,- обрадовались горожане. Они пригласили Учителя с учениками отобедать у них на другой день, а затем обошли весь город, взывая к жителям: «Пусть каждый из вас угостит тхеру». Везде было заготовлено крепкое красное вино. Все принимали у себя тхеру и поили и угощали его. Тхера упился до потери рассудка и, выходя из города, споткнулся и упал у самых ворот. Так он и лежал там, болтая всякий вздор.
Возвращаясь вместе с другими бхиккху из города после обеда, устроенного в его честь, Учитель увидал тхеру, валявшегося в столь непотребном виде, и сказал монахам: «Заберите Сагату, братия». Монахи подхватили тхеру и отнесли его в сад. Туда же пришел и Учитель. Бхиккху положили тхеру головой к ногам Татхагаты, но он повернулся и лег ногами к Учителю. «Как вы полагаете, бхиккху,- вопросил тогда Учитель,- выказывает ли Сагата мне такое же почтение, как раньше?» «Нет, не выказывает, почтенный»,- ответили бхиккху. «Скажите, бхиккху,- вновь спросил Учитель,- кто сумел обратить на путь истинный царя нагов, что жил возле манговой рощи?» «Сагата, почтенный»,- отозвались бхиккху. «А как вы думаете,- продолжал Учитель,- удалось бы Сагате в таком состоянии обратить хотя бы безвредную водяную змею?» «Нет, конечно»,- отвечали монахи. «Так скажите же мне,- вновь вопросил Учитель,- следует ли пить зелье, лишающее людей рассудка?» «Не следует»,- дружно откликнулись монахи. Заклеймив в этих словах тхеру, Учитель заключил, обращаясь к монахам: «Тот, кто пьет вино и другие хмельные напитки,- совершает дурной поступок, который можно искупить только покаянием». Наставив так бхиккху в важнейшей из заповедей, Учитель поднялся и проследовал в свою благоухающую душистыми травами и цветами келью.
Сойдясь в зале собраний, монахи долго потом говорили друг с другом о скверне, проистекающей от хмельных напитков. «Поистине велика скверна, исходящая от вина,- рассуждали они между собой.- Даже мудрый Сагата, наделенный чудодейственными способностями, во хмелю не признал добродетелей, коими обладает наш Учитель». Тут в залу вошел Учитель и спросил собравшихся: «О чем это вы, братия, здесь беседуете?» Монахи поведали ему, о чем шла речь. «Не только ведь ныне, бхиккху,- заметил тогда Учитель,- монахи лишаются рассудка от вина,- и прежде уже случалось то же самое». И он рассказал собравшимся о том, что было в прошлой жизни.
«Во времена стародавние, когда на бенаресском престоле восседал Брахмадатта, Бодхисатта появился на свет в царстве Каси. Отцом его был брахман с северо-запада. Когда Бодхисатта вырос, он сделался подвижником. Достигнув прозрения и овладев всеми совершенствами, он жил со своими пятьюстами учениками в предгорьях Гималаев, наслаждаясь погружением в глубины сосредоточенного размышления. Как-то раз, в пору дождей, ученики обратились к Бодхисатте с такой просьбой: «Наставник, позволь нам спуститься в долину и попросить у людей соли, пряностей и соды?» «Достойные,- сказал им в ответ наставник,- я останусь здесь, а вы ступайте. Подвергнув испытаниям плоть вашу, с окончанием поры дождей возвращайтесь обратно». «Хорошо»,- сказали ученики и, почтительно простясь с Бодхисаттой, отправились в Бенарес.
Ученики провели ночь в царском саду. Наутро они отправились собирать подаяние в деревню близ города, где их хорошо накормили. На следующий день они пошли в город. Люди охотно подавали им милостыню, и в скором времени придворные доложили царю: «Государь, с Гималайских гор пришли к нам пятьсот великих подвижников, поборовших соблазны плоти, людей, истинно праведных. Они расположились в твоем саду». Наслушавшись хвалебных речей о добродетелях подвижников, царь сам направился в сад, почтительно приветствовал гостей и в знак своего к ним внимания пригласил их пожить у него все четыре месяца, пока идут дожди. Ушел он только после того, как заручился их обещанием погостить у него еще некоторое время. С того дня подвижники жили в саду, а питались в самом царском дворце.
Но вот однажды в городе был праздник, во время которого разрешается пить вино. «Подвижникам ведь очень редко приходилось пить хмельное»,- подумал царь и велел послать им множество кувшинов отменного вина. Напившись, подвижники вернулись к себе в сад. Хмель совершенно лишил их разума: одни пускались в пляс, другие начинали петь, третьи, наплясавшись и напевшись, сбрасывали и пинали ногами корзины и чаши для сбора подаяния. Потом они все погрузились в сон. Когда подвижники, протрезвев, очнулись, то пришли в ужас, увидев, что они натворили, и услышав рассказы о своих непотребствах. «Мы сделали то, что недостойно подвижников,- горестно восклицали они и стенали: - Мы впали в такую скверну, потому что ушли от нашего наставника!» И подвижники тотчас покинули царский сад и направились обратно в Гималаи. Они почтительно склонились перед наставником и уселись немного от него поодаль, поставив рядом жертвенные чаши. «Ну как, любезные,- стал их расспрашивать наставник,- не устали ли вы от сбора подаяния? Счастливо ли пожили в миру? Не ссорились ли?» «О Учитель,- сказали подвижники,- жилось нам хорошо, однако мы выпили запретного и, утратив разум и память, принялись петь и плясать». Чтобы объяснить наставнику,   что   с   ними   произошло,   они   сложили и спели такой стих:

Напелись, наплясались мы сполна – 
и улеглись, устав от кутерьмы. Одно лишь утешительно: вина
испив, мартышками не стали мы.

«Так всегда и бывает,- сказал им Бодхисатта,- с теми, кто не живет со старшими, под их присмотром». Он выбранил учеников и сказал им: «Смотрите же, впредь не делайте этого!» И, наставив так подвижников, Бодхисатта погрузился в глубины сосредоточенного размышления, которое больше уже ничем не прерывалось, и так подготовился к возрождению в мире Брахмы».
В завершение своего урока Дхаммы, Учитель так истолковал джатаку (отныне мы уже не станем употреблять слов «связав перерождения»): «В ту пору подвижниками были ученики Пробужденного, а их наставником я сам».

----------

Bob (23.09.2010), Joy (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> чай поднимает ветер, а 30 мл спиртного в критической ситуации спасет человека. 
> Вы с друзьями компанией пьёте в критической ситуации?


Вообще меня поражает *как* можно извратить то, что говорил Татхагата. 
Чай, видите ли поднимает ветер, а алкоголь - это конечно панацея от всего  :Mad:  



> Буддизм - избегает крайностей. Речь же не о пьянстве. Это как тезис "соль" - белая смерть  Только не надо в степень возводить


Посмотрите, что на этот счёт говорил сам Будда, а потом говорите, что "буддизм избегает крайностей". 
Отказ от алкоголя - это не крайность. Отказ от алкоголя - это часть того Пути, которому учил Будда.

----------

Al Tolstykh (22.09.2010), Bob (23.09.2010), Joy (22.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Категорически не переношу пьяных, но иногда надо разобраться в причинах пьянства. В деревнях и маленьких городах мужчины часто пьют от безысходности. Часть: - обезболивают при мугбо - это тяжелое заболевание, с непонятными болями. У людей после сильных травм, ожогов... - с испорченной кровью.... и им на какое то время становится легче... 
> Конечно, нам, благополучным легко рассуждать и клеймить позором...


Если мы говорим о медицинском потреблении алкоголя, например в случае каких-либо настоек, безалкогольных аналогов которых не существует, это не считается нарушением.
Но вот насчёт "питья от безысходности" - извините, но это не оправдание. И об этом действительно легко рассуждать. Ибо, как я уже писал, насильно в этом случае никто в рот не льёт.

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

"Чжуд ши"
Чан «остр», «горяч», «пронизывающ» и слабит слегка, 
раздувает огонь, порождает смелость, 
сон вызывает, очищает ветер и слизь. 
Если выпить много, теряются стыд и осторожность. 
В первой степени опьянения меняется настроение, 
исчезает рассудительность, все кажется легким. 
Во второй — человек становится, как пьяный слон, 
и неосознанно может нарушить обеты и клятвы. 
В последней степени — лежит как труп, 
ничего не знает, переходит к состоянию полнейшего 
неведения. 
Свежий чан «тяжелее», старый—«полегче». 
Свежий чан «мягок», усиливает огонь желудка, 
облегчает переваривание. 
Пшеничный, рисовый, ячменный чан — предыдущие 
«тяжелее» последующих. 
Чан из дикого ячменя, поджаренных зерен и из овса 
«легок».
(Чан - это хмельной напиток)

смысл, как у всего человеческого - двойной: черное и белое

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.09.2010), Дондог (02.06.2013), Иван Денисов (23.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

А Чжуд ши начинается так:
Бхагавану, татхагатте, архату, самьяксамбудде, 
Бхайшаджья-гуру, царю вайдурьевого сияния, кланяюсь.
Бхагаван, из милосердия устраивающий дела
живых существ...
Одно имя его спасает от мук плохих перерождений. 
Кланяюсь будде Бхайшаджья-гуру, 
царю вайдурьевого сияния, исцелителю болезней трех
ядов.

В середине дворца на вайдурьевом престоле восседает Учитель, бхагаван, исцелитель Бхайшаджья-гуру. У Учителя свита: боги, риши, „внешние", „внутренние" четырьмя кругами окружают его со всех сторон. Кто же они?
Вот круг богов: лекарь богов Нраджапати, лекари богов Ашвины, властелин богов Индра и богиня Амрита находятся вместе с многочисленной свитой божеств.
Вот круг риши; великий риши Атрея, Агнивеша, Немидхара, "Гроба скйонг-ги-бу, Гшол-"гро-скйес, Дк"а-гнйис-сбйод, Дханвантари, Рнамс-со-скйе и другие находятся вместе с многочисленной свитой риши.
Вот круг „внешних: прародитель еретиков Брахма, Шива, Вишну, Кумара-Артхасиддхи и другие сидят вместе среди многочисленной свиты еретиков.
Вот круг „внутренних": Маньчжушри, Авалокитешвара, Ваджрапани, Ананда, Кумарадживака и другие вместе с многочисленной свитой „внутренних".
И в момент, когда Учитель произносит одно слово, каждая из четырех свит понимает его по-своему, в традиции своих учителей. Вот эта традиция (традиция „Чжуд-ши".— Д. Д.) является традицией риши, который выправил пороки своего тела, языка и души и исправляет чужие пороки».

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> "Чжуд ши"
> Чан «остр», «горяч», «пронизывающ» и слабит слегка, 
> раздувает огонь, порождает смелость, 
> сон вызывает, очищает ветер и слизь. 
> Если выпить много, теряются стыд и осторожность. 
> В первой степени опьянения меняется настроение, 
> исчезает рассудительность, все кажется легким. 
> Во второй — человек становится, как пьяный слон, 
> и неосознанно может нарушить обеты и клятвы. 
> ...


Даже в этом позднем труде, написанном на основе аюрведы (о том, что его приписывают Саньге Менла я в курсе) говорится о том, что алкоголь явно не полезен, т.к. человек пьянеет.

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

сансара вообще сложная штука, но она украшение нирваны :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, простите улыбку, но если 2% алкоголя не алкоголь, то сколько алкоголь?


Т.к. постоянно появляются новые напитки и коктейли, то наверное достаточно будет не употреблять те, которые относятся к алкогольным напиткам и имеют в своём составе спирт. 
Кислое молоко и во времена Будды было известно, но его он не запрещал к употреблению.



> Да Вы вообще по жизни затейник  Но я ж про аргументы. Не все, что дают детям хорошо.


Я думаю, что по нормам СЭС пиво детям не дают. А кефир - дают.

----------


## Bob

> Т.о. если в кефире содержится 2% алкоголя, то 1000 г кевира (литровая бутылка) = 20 г алкоголя.


Сорри что встреваю, но максимално возможная доля этилового спирта в однодневном кефире составляет 0,07 % трёхдневном- 0,88 %.
Вопрос сколько надо такого кефира выдуть чтобы опьянеть остался открытым... :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Имхо водку пить можно, умеренно в условиях Сибири. Тантра буддизм тут ни при чем.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Сорри что встреваю но максимално возможная доля этилового спирта в трёхдневном кефире не превышает 0,88 %.


Даже если так, 0,88% не алкоголь, а сколько алкоголь?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Имхо водку пить можно, умеренно в условиях Сибири. Тантра буддизм тут ни при чем.


Лучше туммо практиковать для сугреву ИМХО  :Smilie:  Тем более, что водка как расширяет сосуды, так и сужает вскоре.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Байка о преображении в 5 видов нектара 5 нечистот вообще мимо кассы.
> 
>   Бу-го-га


Это не байка, а на самомделишном практика как прохождение сквозь стены. Один лама пил водяру как воду всю дорогу и не пьянел, это правда!

----------

Dondhup (23.09.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Надеюсь, учитель не велел вам употреблять вне ганапудж?


Нет, не велел. 

Топпер, у меня к вам еще вопрос возник. Вы ранее сказали, что если нет обета, нет и нарушения. Так вот, если убить не имея обета не убивать, всё равно карма негативная. А если выпить, не имея обета не пить, какие будут кармические последствия (имеется ввиду, что не натворил ничего под шафе, а выпил и баиньки)?

----------

Аньезка (23.09.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

В теме радует одно, что позицию "пью и имею на это право" отстаивает только одно из направлений буддийской традиции и, насколько я понимаю, опирается в своем праве на устные наставления. Далее извиняюсь за некий математический посыл - удельный вес направления в общем количестве буддийский традиций и школ ничтожно мал и сама позиция вызывает сомнения, поэтому можно считать, что буддизм (крайне) отрицательно относится к употреблению алкоголя. 

За сим тему считаю исчерпанной дабы она не флеймилась.

П.С. Если что-то есть добавить о вреде алкоголя в тему - напишите мне, добавим.

----------

Bob (23.09.2010), Ersh (23.09.2010), Joy (23.09.2010), Svarog (23.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (23.09.2010), Алексей Е (23.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (24.09.2010), Леонид Ш (26.09.2010), Майя П (23.09.2010), Марина В (23.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------

